
Google’s Real Problem – GTD? - dwynings
http://gigaom.com/2010/10/31/google%e2%80%99s-real-problem-%e2%80%93-gtd/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+OmMalik+%28GigaOM%3A+Tech%29
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1855420>

And the link there doesn't have all the "feedburner" crap in the URL.

